# All About A Party's Scare Fair 2008



## wickedJESTERmcl (Apr 4, 2008)

Here is another event that I am involved with in the central PA area. This is going to be great,check out the attatched flier. We have many guests coming this year like BodyBag entertainment, Bill Diamond productions, and Butch Patrick.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Man, I wish I was closer 
Sounds like its going to be a lot of FUN


----------

